# Vortioxetine + lamotrigine



## didep (Jul 1, 2011)

someone has tried vortioxetina lamotrigine in combination ?


----------



## didep (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply . . It would be interesting to test the combination of vortioxetina with lamotrigine. I will discuss it with my doctor.


----------



## LostTheRealness (Jun 7, 2015)

I take since one week lamotrigine alone. 1x25mg at evening.

I will tell here if the dp changes or something..


----------



## Anders (Aug 8, 2021)

deleted message


----------

